# Zenith Movado Xl-tronic



## Who. Me?

Couldn't help myself, bought another hummer...










A Movado (Zenith) Xl-tronic, this time...










Nice, simple, metalic grey dial with a ridged, corduroy-effect. The pictures don't do it justice, it looks pristine.

The seller's photos were awful, so I took a chance. Bagged it for under Â£40.00, but then the shipping and insurance knocked it up to just over Â£55.00









Despite the out of focus pics, the case and crystal turned out to be in pretty good nick. The crystal looks to have been replaced relatively recently (more on that below).

Two problems though...

First, the date change sticks on 10th (quick set works fine, but it doesn't advance with the hands), but I can live with that.

Second, and here's where I could do with some advice, it looks like there is a ring of black paint on the inside of the crystal, around the edges...










I've not had the thing apart yet, but it looks like someone has painted a black ring around the edge of the crystal, on the inside (the dial is unmarked beneath, and it doesn't look like sealant).

The crystal is slightly domed and set well in to the bezel (so it is mostly protected by the bezel).

Does anyone have a simlar Xl-tronic? If so, could you post pics, please? I'd like to know what this should look like. And if anyone can think of a valid reason why this might have been done, please post.

As it stands, it obscures the view of the dial and looks awful, so I'll probably have to replace the crystal, or try and remove the paint.

As a daily wearer for work (office) though, it's very nice indeed, and shares the load with my Tissonic...


----------



## Zessa

Who. Me? said:


> Two problems though...
> 
> First, the date change sticks on 10th (quick set works fine, but it doesn't advance with the hands), but I can live with that.
> 
> Second, and here's where I could do with some advice, it looks like there is a ring of black paint on the inside of the crystal, around the edges...


Your movement could probably do with a good service. If the date ring goes all the way round on the change then the date wheel might just be fine. The cluch could be wrongly adjusted or worn.

I suspect that whoever had the watch before did not get the ring insert with the new crystal. Almost all of the movements I've seen with an esa 9162 movement have a ring insert on the inner lip of the crystal to finish off the look. Lucky the dial has no paint on it!

Keith T would be your best bet for advice on Movados.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Silver Hawk

Andy,

It could be that the watch is meant to have an tension ring crystal and instead has been fitted with a regular crystal....and they tried to hide the visible gap between the dial and case with some black paint on the underside of the crystal. Bit strange though.

I'd whip that crystal out and replace it with a chrome tension ring one. BTW: nice price!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## KEITHT

Hi Andy.

Yep would say that they have not had the right tension ring to cover the gap and filled it in with whatever came to hand.

Shouldn't be a problem fitting a new generic crystal.

The date wheel is most likely damaged on one/ or more of the teeth. The quickset mechanism is seperate to the automatic one, which is why it will change manually!

There is a small chance it may just sticky, but i am sorry to say i doubt it, not when it only effects one day..its a very common problem with the ESA hummers!!!

Regards Keith


----------



## Silver Hawk

Date wheels can be a bit troublesome with Accutron-based hummers...


----------



## KEITHT

Silver Hawk said:


> Date wheels can be a bit troublesome with Accutron-based hummers...


Can't say i've ever noticed Paul....


----------



## Silver Hawk

KEITHT said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Date wheels can be a bit troublesome with Accutron-based hummers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say i've ever noticed Paul....
Click to expand...

I had a Unisonic recently that was playing up....


----------



## KEITHT

Silver Hawk said:


> KEITHT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Date wheels can be a bit troublesome with Accutron-based hummers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say i've ever noticed Paul....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a Unisonic recently that was playing up....
Click to expand...

Really, the one i have here seems fine


----------



## watchnutz

I would agree that someone most likely replaced the crystal with the wrong one since you say it is slightly domed. I have both a Zenith XLTronic and two Movado electronics (esa 9162 with Zenith on movements) and all have perfectly flat glass crystals that sit just barely above the bezel to where they look almost flush.


----------



## PhilM

Hey for Â£55 that's still a nice peice, haven't got a hummer yet but there on the list


----------



## JonW

You cant argue with the value at Â£55... superb









Phil... what are you waiting for... I bet there is one in the sales corner...


----------



## KEITHT

watchnutz said:


> I would agree that someone most likely replaced the crystal with the wrong one since you say it is slightly domed. I have both a Zenith XLTronic and two Movado electronics (esa 9162 with Zenith on movements) and all have perfectly flat glass crystals that sit just barely above the bezel to where they look almost flush.


Good point Bill.

I have just checked the several part ones i have and a few pics of past ones and concur with you, they all have flat crystals.

Keith


----------



## PhilM

JonW said:


> You cant argue with the value at Â£55... superb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phil... what are you waiting for... I bet there is one in the sales corner...


I can't as I have incoming


----------



## Agent orange

KEITHT said:


> watchnutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree that someone most likely replaced the crystal with the wrong one since you say it is slightly domed. I have both a Zenith XLTronic and two Movado electronics (esa 9162 with Zenith on movements) and all have perfectly flat glass crystals that sit just barely above the bezel to where they look almost flush.
> 
> 
> 
> Good point Bill.
> 
> I have just checked the several part ones i have and a few pics of past ones and concur with you, they all have flat crystals.
> 
> Keith
Click to expand...

Yep all the XL-Tronic variants I've owned have had flat crystals.




























Cool watch btw, especially at that price.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Who. Me?

Thanks all. You've confirmed what I thought.

Will get on the case re a new crystal (I'll have have to 'procure' my dad's old micrometer first, to measure up).

Keith, thanks for confirming re the date wheel.

Great pics Gary, thanks. I keep looking for an Allegro, but they just don't seem to come up.


----------



## Agent orange

Who. Me? said:


> Great pics Gary, thanks. I keep looking for an Allegro, but they just don't seem to come up.


No probs mate and thanks







.

The Allegro came from the US. I tried to find out about the brand when I got the watch. Apparently Zenith's were sold in the US under the Allegro name as Zenith had no profile over there at the time. Plus there's a huge electronics company called Zenith in the States too.

The case back, crown, movement and movement plaque are all branded Zenith. As far as I could see the only difference was the dial itself. That particular example was NOS with not a mark on it. In fact it was the most pristine NOS watch I've ever seen the case back was like a mirror. Long gone now to fund another watch no doubt







.














































As a footnote every XL-Tronic I've owned had a Geneve stripped movement. So much nicer to look at that the plain variety.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## accuholic

I started to research the xl-tronic because info I have seen on various forums is not in sync w/what I have read.My "facts" were clouded by my old age.I try not to believe everything I read anymore.Not getting any smarter but I have found many mistruths.I own several Zeniths(916-),just got 2 Allegros,beautiful NOS and have movados and others w/Zenith on the mvmt.There is are

claims that these were a batch of 1,000.I read that many times,also all zeniths were a batch of 1,000.etcThen I rememberd seeing an XLtronic"Quartz"which also said batch of 1,000.I have to go through over 200 hummers to dig out all with zenith mvmts or associated w/zenith that I have.My first thought when "batch of 1,000" pops up,and it does alot,in the early 70s electronics world,was that it might be a Beta21,where it really shows up.Found one XLtronic Quartz(rectangle case/[email protected] but stem was on R) w/this claim.Do any forum members have the "skinny" on this? Paul and rob are the only two have their facts straight when I research the weird(to me) stuff.I'm trying to learn as much as I can before passing on,because if it's hell I'm bound,I'll be a watchmaker.


----------

